# Where did our mighty Duckinator dissapear to...?



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)

@devdev where are you bud??? we miss you 




Let's hear some theories of where you think he might be...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

I did my part on another thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)

i tried to find that thread about where did a forum member disappear to, but couldn't find it...


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i tried to find that thread about where did a forum member disappear to, but couldn't find it...



Also looking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Didn't find that thread, but here's a repeat of my song:

"Once upon a time there was a duck, he quit stinkies and started to vape. Became quite popular and respected in the vaping world. Then a gorgeous girl got hold of him ........ THE END (of the duck)"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (31/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/14)

He is travelling  this is the true part

My theory though is that thats all a lie and he is being held hostage by a pretty girl with some serious dominatrix tendencies so he's locked in her basement

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

So much conspiracy theories. 
Maybe he is on holiday disguised as a Mexican version of James Hetfield performing Fuel at the Rock in Rio festival.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> He is travelling  this is the true part
> 
> My theory though is that thats all a lie and he is being held hostage by a pretty girl with some serious dominatrix tendencies so he's locked in her basement



so basically his in heaven?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

i bet he found some serious mech mod. and doesnt want to share with us else we will all want to get one. so his just avoiding the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

